# Two female Degu in Bristol



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Contact/organisation details:

Mickelmarsh Mouse House, Bristol
mickelmarshmouse
mickelmarsh-mice(at)hotmail(dot)co(dot)uk

Does the animal have rescue back up?: YES
Location: Bristol- These girls are living with their current owners until a suitable home can be found.

Number of groups: 1

Group: 1
Number of animals: 2
Type/Breed/Variety: Degu
Sex: Female
Age(s): 1-2yrs
Name(s): Inka and Tia
Colours: Standard
Neutered: N/A

Reason for rehoming: Change of circumstance means these two lovely girls arent getting as much attention as they deserve.
Temperament: Both happy to be handled. 
Medical problems: Few old scars
Will the group be split (if applicable): No, but please see special requirements.
Transport available: Potentially in the local area, please ask.

Other: SPECIAL REQUIREMENTS
These two girls live happily together most of year but do fight during the breeding season. On veterinary advice they are separated during this time to prevent injury and are then re-introduced every year once the breeding season has ended. They come with a John Hopewell cage that can be divided in two when necessary. 
Would best suit an experienced home, maybe one with a neutered male.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

These girls have now been adopted and have found a new friend in a lone female degu.


----------

